# Carplan Drywash.. Brief Test...



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Well the Father in-law made the usual Tuesday short visit so jumped out and did an update to the tyre dressing thread i have been running on it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229388

Then got on with the final test from the B&M Haul...










For a Cost of...










So fast go here as the Father in-law would not be staying long so brief pics and only just wiped the last panel off as he came out to leave....:lol:

Product up this time the Dry Wash...:thumb:










The Destructions Read...:lol:










So ambiant temp was with overcast sky was 23 Celsius and panel Temp of...










Difficult to highlight the muck on the silver but here we go...





































I personally would never attempt the use of these products on a very Dirty Motor... just i cant get my head into it... Certainly see there merit for say Motorbikes and Scooters.... Any way i digress....:wall:

Not a great review some years ago in Auto Express...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/200322/triple_wax_driwash.html

Now i was working on a Citroen Picasso so not exactly small...:lol:

AutoExpress had mentioned needing a lot of product and i wasnt going to go stingy on it but also not mental...:lol:

I pored some on a microfibre and just gently wiped over the surface of the paint... not real pressure just the pressure of the folded cloth really.. Much the pressure of a dusting stick.

Rather than one panel at a time i decided to see how it coped doing the whole car and then trying removal....:thumb:

Went on Fine over about 15 minutes. I also covered the smooth black plastic door mirrors and front grills and also the very slightly textured scuttle plate.

The cloth after was very moist... During the course i found 1 bird bomb to the roof and a fair few bug splats not plastered but a fair few...

Having now taken a fresh microfibre i proceeded to buff off and this took a further 20 mins max.

Having allowed it to dry for a while the majority came off fine but needed a bit more elbow grease in a few areas.

So on reflection i would just do the one panel at a time especially if warmer.

Now the Buffing cloth started to feel as though it was getting over loaded about half way round... so 2 really needed for removal in this case.

Upon removal the bird bomb came off fine with slight pressure and most of the bug residue came away with a bit of a rub...

The black plastics came up very well nicely surprised on that score...:thumb:
Fine on the chrome also.

Now silver can be very forgiving to the eye but all seamed to have come off ok and had gained a little shine.

I weighed the bottle before application and it came in at... 993 Grams... at the end the re weigh came in at 930 Grams.

So lets say the bottle was 1kg easy to do as i had already done a scooter with it...:lol: and we used even more product to be even safer at say 100 grams... So easy 10 washes... well if we can call it that or rather 10 cleans...:lol:

Thats a Cheap eco wash @ 13p a wash @ the £1.29 B&M Price... Ill go back now and they will be cleared out... especially as one may have one thing and another not...:lol:*

*Well The Car returned Briefly Yesterday the 25/08/2011...

This allowed me to give the car a closer look and im impressed... No residue left... The Black Trims Still look well, the car certainly feels nice and smooth and it was a fair few months ago i clayed her and that was the first time she has ever been done.... Just 2 Pics of the Afters...
*


----------



## OctyNik (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks good!


----------

